# Puttting wire in a hat brim



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Does anyone know how to add wire to a sun hat brim so it stays up or is there a video somewhere on u tube that I am missing? I have been looking and looking on u tube and can't find anything.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

there's a thread here on it: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-16144-1.html

youtube video - 



 (I didn't really watch this one so sorry if it's not what you want/need)


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

I just finished the Berroco Wind and sea hat. My first attempt at working with wire. It turned out pretty good I used a 18 gauge wire from Lowes because we don't have any place to get millinery wire. I measured out more wire than needed and taped the ends together and just crochet over the wire, When you get to the last 2 inches you have to remove the tape and adjust the wire. That was the trickey part, leave a couple extra inches then tape it together. I think I will try to twist the wire together at the end next time.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

You could try floral wire which you can get at the craft store.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

patty1 said:


> Does anyone know how to add wire to a sun hat brim so it stays up or is there a video somewhere on u tube that I am missing? I have been looking and looking on u tube and can't find anything.


The linked thread was mine...went through H*** and back with that crazy hat! My suggestion to you, after my experience, is to do your best to find millinery wire, which is made specifically for hats. I bookmarked this site back when: http://www.judithm.com/shop/?page=shop/browse&category_id=2f55f998bce0440094fb4acd568d08af

If you can't order, you should at least be able to get an idea of suitable materials (your LYS may even carry some--call and ask). Good luck!


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

if you are crocheting just crochet over the wire


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I am knitting. Hope to learn to crochet someday, right now I have to many projects going.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I made myself a wide brim hat. I used the coated picture hanging wire and did a single crochet around the edge of the hat catching the wire when I wrapped the yarn.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I've lookedball over for millinery wire and can't seem to find it in my area.
I've actually put off making a few hats because they will really need the wire to Holstein their shape. I crocheted a beautiful sun hat last year that is sitting in my project basket waiting for wire.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

If you don't crochet, which is the ideal way to cover the wire so you can join it to the hat, try doing a buttonhole stitch over the wire. I have done that to cover wire hangers with cotton worsted so clothes don't slip off. It is similar to a series of half hitch knots (if you know how to do them from boating, you have it made).

Check to see whether they still sell millinery wire. I taught millinery in New York City schools over 50 years ago, and the supplies were becoming hard to get then. The suggestion of using florist wire as a substitute was a good one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

You could always cover the wire with double fold bias tape sewn over the wire. Then you would have a fabric edge to sew to the brim. Not totally invisible as it woulld be if you could just crochet over it, but it would work.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Big "doh" on my part. I keyed in "millinery wire" in google search and got a page of leads for purchasing same. Worth a look.

Good weekend wishes to all.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I just signed up for the judithm.com news letter. Thanks for the link Sorleen. I will defiantly order from them


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Great--I hope you have an easier time with wire than I did.  Let us know how it works out!


----------



## Ellybug (May 14, 2016)

patty1 said:


> Does anyone know how to add wire to a sun hat brim so it stays up or is there a video somewhere on u tube that I am missing? I have been looking and looking on u tube and can't find anything.


----------



## Ellybug (May 14, 2016)

Doen anyone no how to add wire to a brim sun hat


----------



## Ellybug (May 14, 2016)

Can someone send me info please


----------



## IzzieBean (Feb 15, 2018)

I just ordered two different kinds of millinery wire from Etsy. I chose Petersham from the UK and picked up a cotton covered 16 gauge wire as well as a plastic hat brim wire in 1.2 mm. I will be happy with anything that will take some of the floppiness out of my sunhat. The reviews on all of the hat wire on Etsy had great reviews. I went with the lower shipping charge for me. 

I read over that previous KP thread on the hat wire. OMG, that hat really got a boost with the wire she added to it. A lot of options to consider. I think the boning wire might have been my next option if I had not found this on Etsy.

If I was making a hat that was sewn with fabric rather than crocheted, I saw a picture while I was googling where they added the wire with bias binding around the edge.


----------

